# If your thinking about an Oceanic Biocube(look here((pictures))



## crazyfishlady

July 29th 2008 we went up to the local pet shop and I've been eyeballing this beautiful tank they have set up on the counter...Me, at this point, not doing a whole lot of research in the saltwater field decide to talk to one of the sales clerks. He seems very intelligent in the saltwater field letting me know what I can and cannot have depending on what type of tank I want to set up. So $600 later I'm walking out of the pet shop with all of the equipment I need for this minature saltwater aquarium that was "suppose" to cost $300. Heheh, just had to buy everything else he suggested. After doing much research and reading many forums I have come close to a fish expert.  Well my husband tells me I have OCD when it comes to fish and the people at work think I'm crazy when I rattle on and on about them. heheheh...It's really nice when you meet some of your own kind, but that's another story...

Anyways, a couple months later and another few hundred dollars, the tank turned out amazing. I even entered a pic. of it in last months contest. Well, all good things must come to an end...The tank is in our bedroom and one evening we're trying to go to bed and I hear water constantly flowing in the back. It's not due to lack of water from evaporation, there is a leak somewhere. The plastic baffle on the back wall that seperates the tank from the filter was starting to leak! Can you believe that? Not even two months old... They apparently didn't use enough silicone or they're just trying to cut corners and produce mass quantities of these tanks. Thank goodness we kept the paperwork and I called the company back. They actually didn't give us any problems. All I had to do was exchange the old tank for a new one at the local pet shop I purchased it from. :::Oh, is that all?:: After, maticulously placing each rock and each coral in the perfect place.

We exchanged the old for the new tank and I had to empty all of the rock and fish out into a bucket. Then scoop all of the sand out and put it in the new tank.(In the process I think I discovered some baby shrimp, so that was exciting) Then place all the rock back in the new tank, fill the tank, put the coral in, then finally the fish. What a headache... At least no one gave me a hard time... Here's the pics of my project. If your thinking about buying the 29G Oceanic Biocube, I'm not trying to deter, I mean I love the tank, it's gorgeous. I just hope you don't have the same problem and if you do make sure you call the company and get it replaced asap.








Before







Some of the curious creatures















































Process of taking the old down







Everything doesn't look so pretty in a bucket















Uh oh, they're back in the tank. Now we've got turf wars! Between fishfish gobies and jawfish























Dusky Jawfish cleaning out his home















Now he's got to move the rockwork around















The final product.


----------



## Fishfirst

very very nice photos.


----------



## crazyfishlady

ThAnK yOu!


----------



## gil_ong

so did you find baby shrimp or not? pics!!!


----------



## crazyfishlady

Yes, I'm pretty sure they were baby shrimp but, I only have a digital camera. Not a fancy shmancy camera with special lenses and all that jazz. So, I can't really get a picture of them. Especially now that I put all the rock back in there, they're hiding. Otherwise, my Perculas would be attacking them. Maybe, if I hold a magnifying glass in front of my camera....no, that wouldn't work, hahaha! Or those little baby "shrimp" could have been hatchlings from the thing growing on the bottom of my frogspawn. Lemme see if I can find that thread...Ah, here's the pictures: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beg...gy-growing-under-frogspawn-frag-pictures.html


----------



## gil_ong

ewww. that thing on the bottom of the rock creeps me out just a little.


----------



## ag30135

WOW incredible


----------



## crazyfishlady

Hahahah! Yeah, me too! It's all squishy/slimy and I'm always afraid somethings going to sting or attack me in the saltwater tanks. Especially one late night when I was reading up about all the hitchikers you can get in the live rock I was just getting chills all down my neck. I did have a mantis shrimp in one of my rocks that I flushed out. I thought I seen some crazy looking eyes peaking at me out of a hole one evening but when I got close it disappeared. Then, we heard some ticking in the tank and after I did some research I figured out what it was. So, I flushed the rock out w/ club soda and the ugly looking thing popped out it was about 3" long. I found some horror stories about it later on... I made sure it was dead before I fed it to George, our beloved Green Spotted Puffer. Here's one sick horror story...be sure to scroll down and see the person's hand split open...ewww...creepy...
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-03/jf/feature/index.php


----------

